# .Yankees/Raiders lost



## Brandon E (Jul 12, 2017)

Good evening all,

I'm sharing this to shed some light and give accuracy to the crash of the KC-130T that went down in the Tennessee soybean field and the men of VMGR-452 and 2nd Raider Bn who were aboard it. Seven months ago, I left 452 for 3rd Recon Bn after a lateral move. I left with about 1000 hours in the KC-130, many with the crew that was lost and aboard the fallen aircraft. One in particular was a very close friend. We came up together, from the basic schools to deployments. We were brothers. I knew the other 8 as friends. Five aircrewmen, two pilots, and two maintainers made up the crew. The other seven were Raiders, as you all may know by now. I know guys who knew them. Great men, all of them. As for what caused it, I'm at a loss. Hercs don't just go down, hence the name. I had so much weird shit happen during my time on them, yet we always came out of it. Whatever happened was immediate and catastrophic. So much so that the very seasoned crew aboard didn't have time to declare an emergency or even one damn mayday. It's simply just keying the ICS. There are so many safeties and redundancies about that aircraft. There are also systems that monitor everything, all the way down to air temp inside bleed-air manifolds. Regardless of it all, my heart breaks. Not only for those I was close to, but for everyone. Especially the families and friends. Fair winds and following seas, brothers.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2017)

Damn. My condolences on your losses.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 12, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP. Hand Salute to the fallen.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CDG (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.

Have to wonder if he had a catastrophic bleed air failure.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 12, 2017)

My most sincere condolences. Prayers out to you and all touched by this catastrophic and costly event.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 12, 2017)

Our hearts are heavy this week. All solid guys, friends, brothers, family; taken from us too soon. Rest easy brothers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2017)

We come to this site every-so-often, some more than others.  We bust balls, trade barbs, discuss some politics or current events, and occasionally laugh at something in the dot thread.  

From time to time we take a moment to remember a fallen someone and then move on to the next thread.  It's the internet, and that's what happens. 

Then this happens.  This terrible tragedy, that as details become released only becomes more terrible... and then we learn that respected members on the site are personally affected by the news. 

Gentlemen, we hurt for you.  As much as if a best friend just told us he'd lost his brother. 

Words on a computer screen seem so inconsequential, but they are all I have to offer you.

I am so sincerely sorry for your losses and I say a prayer of comfort and peace for you.

- Semper Fi -


.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 12, 2017)

Never above you, never below you, always beside you.


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you, all, for the condolences.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 13, 2017)

Deepest condolences.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss bro. Semper Fidelis to all those lost.


----------



## Dame (Jul 17, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

